# Guys



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

Explain to me how guys change within the last two years? When I was in highschool the guys barely cared for me and if they did have a crush on me I barely saw it. Know all of a sudden some jock wannebe football player is obsessed with me. In the last two days of knowing him he got me jeans... Know he wants to make me a prep. Then I hear he wants to get down my pants and all this crap and know I am going to mess with him bad! He bascly has the hots for me and i am just going to mess with him like no tommrow. That is what happens when you flirt with me and tell my best friend all you want is sex or well according to her that is what it seems. I have a boyfriend anyway and I bluntly told it to him so he is a little freaked but I told him no touching or kissing or any of that crap just messing with him ofr what he was trying to do... Calling me to nice and he only knew me for two days. Bastard! What do you think I should do?


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

When I think of all the dough that could be saved going to see a shrink, all one seems to have to do nowadays is go to a forum instead. 

Seem's like you've got this one figured out all by yourself, kid. Just take a step back and evaluate the situation. If you're happy with your boyfriend, tell this other cat to go find some place else to find that "notch in the belt" as it were, because you aren't buying his shuck and jive and to just buzz off. It's all too obvious that all he wants is something you aren't willing to give. When you have no interaction with him, eventually, he'll give up and go away. If that doesn't work, I hear Mace and Pepper Spray are effective as well.

That's my advice. Take from it what you will, and send me a GOOD check for $200. My psych services ain't cheap.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

lol... You should have seen what happened to day. Well he is straight as an arrow... Yeah right! I roomed with Frankie who I knew from highschool and he is gay and does things. I heard so much stuff it is not funny. Your son can tell you what happened cause I told him almost everything and not to mention the guy decided to talk to him and said something so lame I grabed the phone. I was like what the.... I mean Frankie and my friend Lexi were about to slap him... And then he was groping me but I yelled at him and slaped him. It was great! I love messing with guys.... Expecially ones that like me like he does  It is the best. I am a bitch when it comes to guys like him.


----------

